# Do I Carry Or Not?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

It has just come out our City is one of the most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Springfield, MO.

I'm to take my wife to the Hospital to be operated on. I'm staying in a Private Home. A lot of places I go not to have a Weapon and if caught it would be a Big Stink. The Police say they are having a problem with Bad Guys taking Pistols out of Cars and to just carry them.

More than likely my wife won't have any Pistols on her.

I do carry in the City when going to work just outside the City as Security.

Thinking this time take my chances and this time leave my Pistol at home? Have a Friend not take his and found it was a time he needed his. I don't know.

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Your decision.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I carry all of the time. But if you're not comfortable with it on your person, better not to have it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Also, I recommend insurance that covers your lawyer in case you have to use it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

discussing your legal options with a lawyer is the best , he will be defending you if you get caught with it in a place you shouldn't have it , his advice on definite no-go places would be the only thing worth anything.


now , if your not of a particular ethnic group which I don't think you fit and your not outside other than daylight hours I think your risk is significantly reduced.

also just dress like you do in your fishing pictures not even the bums will hit you up for change.

really my wife borrowed one of my old beat up but still warm carhart coats when she went with my mother to Chicago a few years back bums were asking my mother for money my wife walked 3 paces behind her and no one asked her for a dime.

my daughter tells me I dress like a hobo , it has it's perks besides well worn in cloths are more comfortable.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You're better off not carrying.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok the city itself is Non Gun but I have never been asked carrying there and have several times. The state as a whole is Conceal Carry. You can Conceal Carry anywhere you can Open Carry but if it wasn't Open Carry you can't without a Permit which I have.

CCW Class was told not to worry if asked not to have it in a place, be polite and Lock it in your car or leave.

It is just an Overnight thing and too many what ifs. My Mom is the only one I know that could have used one and that was twice. My Son says he hears shooting every night.

Heck maybe things will change by the house. The New Sheriff said he was going to do things different.
https://www.ky3.com/content/news/La...t-his-countys-biggest-in-years-502367212.html


big rockpile


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If I recall about Missouri, no guns allowed signs do not have the force of law, meaning ie if you are in a store and are found to be carrying, all the staff can do is ask you to leave. 
Read between the lines on these "Most Dangerous Cities" reports. Different methods and formulas being used.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Stop overthinking things and leave the gun at home.


----------



## Seven_Cs_Ranch (Feb 8, 2017)

I would check out the area you’re staying in if you’re concerned. Springfield’s south side really isn’t too terribly bad, where Cox hospital is, and midtown where Mercy hospital is has some sketchy areas, but is generally a safe area. 
I’ve lived around here for 37 years and honestly have no concerns going through any area in Springfield. I’m female, if that makes any difference, and do not “shoot” (one of the perks at being married ) and I’ve got 4 daughters and we frequently drive and shop all over town.
Now, I wouldn’t just go walking around at night in any of the neighborhood areas, but driving around anywhere isn’t a biggie. 
As my son says “I’m not afraid of the dark, it’s what may be IN the dark that scares me”


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Seven_Cs_Ranch said:


> I would check out the area you’re staying in if you’re concerned. Springfield’s south side really isn’t too terribly bad, where Cox hospital is, and midtown where Mercy hospital is has some sketchy areas, but is generally a safe area.
> I’ve lived around here for 37 years and honestly have no concerns going through any area in Springfield. I’m female, if that makes any difference, and do not “shoot” (one of the perks at being married ) and I’ve got 4 daughters and we frequently drive and shop all over town.
> Now, I wouldn’t just go walking around at night in any of the neighborhood areas, but driving around anywhere isn’t a biggie.
> As my son says “I’m not afraid of the dark, it’s what may be IN the dark that scares me”


Oh you scare me. My Mom ran out of Gas on I-44 had a Trucker beat her with a Tire Billy and stole $100. Another time she had a Flat and was kidnapped by 3 Guys, rapped and drove around all night, and dumped middle of nowhere naked in middle of January. She didn't tell me for a long time because she knew what I would do to the Guys.

I was raised in Nichols Junction, Did Security Work mainly at Bass Pro and drove Trash Truck for SCR.

Our Son owns the Barn House junction of Sunshine and James River.

Last time I lived in Springfield was '85 use to Party Hardy Chestnut and Bypass but things have changed since then. Got a Son lives by Kearney he says he hears shooting regular. Got another Son North Side lots of Drugs. Got Son and Daughter on South Side very Upscale area.

Going to Mercy Hospital. Staying at a House on Seminole not sure if I'm going to be there alone or not. But like I say it is just over night. Just going to the Hospital and Red Lobster. 

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

<iframe width="590" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You're on opiates all day so you shouldn't drive or carry a firearm


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Some crackheads broke into my truck, and felt so sorry for me they fixed the door, and left *me* some crack in a bag, hanging on the mirror, along with a note, "Sorry, man. won't happen again. Let us know if we can help with anything"


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Clem said:


> Some crackheads broke into my truck, and felt so sorry for me they fixed the door, and left *me* some crack in a bag, hanging on the mirror, along with a note, "Sorry, man. won't happen again. Let us know if we can help with anything"


Yes a friend of mine was held up at Gun Point in Columbia, he had $5 The Guy robbing him laughed and said heck I have more than that gave my friend his money back.

One of the Guys that kidnapped and rapped my Mom sent her Purse back to her with a note saying how sorry he was.

Guess I need to watch close to home as well. Reason we have Cameras and Motion Lights.

https://www.ky3.com/content/news/Police-investigate-womans-death-502459281.html

big rockpile


----------



## outgunu (Sep 14, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Yes a friend of mine was held up at Gun Point in Columbia, he had $5 The Guy robbing him laughed and said heck I have more than that gave my friend his money back.
> 
> One of the Guys that kidnapped and rapped my Mom sent her Purse back to her with a note saying how sorry he was.
> 
> ...


----------



## outgunu (Sep 14, 2006)

When I worked retail I was robbed twice. Was not scared, it made me mad that I couldn't do anything about it. I now carry all the time, everywhere I go. Here in Florida even if an establishment has a sign that says no firearms allowed it's only an offense if they know your armed and you refuse to leave. I will NEVER be robbed again without inflicting pain upon the person intending to commit the crime. I don't care if his/her mom thinks they are the salt of the earth, try to rob me, pay the price.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I swear Rock, you have more drama than daytime tv. You really oughta think about hiring an agent


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Honestly, when in doubt/conflicted don't carry.

As dangerous as the world seems, the vast majority of the people in this country (and the state of MO) wander to and fro unarmed and oblivious to danger daily and still make it home every night......


----------



## Seven_Cs_Ranch (Feb 8, 2017)

big rockpile said:


> Oh you scare me. My Mom ran out of Gas on I-44 had a Trucker beat her with a Tire Billy and stole $100. Another time she had a Flat and was kidnapped by 3 Guys, rapped and drove around all night, and dumped middle of nowhere naked in middle of January. She didn't tell me for a long time because she knew what I would do to the Guys.
> 
> I was raised in Nichols Junction, Did Security Work mainly at Bass Pro and drove Trash Truck for SCR.
> 
> ...


Ok so I can see why you’d be a bit leary...
I guess I’m a force to be reckoned with with all the kids I travel with We’re all pretty *******, even with our “no we’re not Pentecostal, holiness or apostolic, we just wear skirts because believe it or not God told me we needed to” selves. 
And it probably doesn’t help that I always drove an old beater or 15 passenger and you can absolutely we’re poor!! I also talk to everyone, so they probably think I’m cat-lady crazy.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Crazy as it is my Mom was in her 60's when she was kidnapped.

Well here naked, well feel that way.

People treat me different in the city like what does this Bum want? Went to Red Lobster, interesting.

Where I'm staying said I could park on the street. Nope ain't happening.

big rockpile


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gilberte said:


> Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


Most of the time I would agree, but not in this scenario.

The odds of it causing problems seem much higher than the odds of it being "needed".

RP doesn't need to add more drama to his life and this time he needs to just focus on being there for his wife.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Drama and attention are his "food"


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Go early and stay late if that’s what it takes to travel in the daylight !


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went through Airbnb to get a room, $50 for the night, close to the Hospital which was fine.

Around here people are very Social but most carry. Down there they are very Anti Social but very Anti Gun, Hunting and Fishing. Found it interesting.

Went to Red Lobster to eat they didn't want to wait on the Bum  But finally got seated. Hey had a Good Meal, plenty to eat.

Back home I'm comfortable here and sure they wouldn't be. Just the way it is.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

anniew said:


> Drama and attention are his "food"


Hey asked a simple question. The city has changed. 

You have a problem?

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Hey asked a simple question. The city has changed.


It hasn't changed enough that you need to carry a gun on this excursion.


----------



## ergo (Aug 15, 2017)

big rockpile said:


> It has just come out our City is one of the most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Springfield, MO.
> 
> I'm to take my wife to the Hospital to be operated on. I'm staying in a Private Home. A lot of places I go not to have a Weapon and if caught it would be a Big Stink. The Police say they are having a problem with Bad Guys taking Pistols out of Cars and to just carry them.
> 
> ...



if you have to ask strangers on a forum if your life is worth defending and if you're capable of doing so, controlling yourself adequately, etc, then you're not.


----------



## markt1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Naaah... you don't need to carry. Unless somebody tries to put a knife through your heart. Any everybody knows that never happens...


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Rock I was in Red Lobster two days ago. I often get warm and take my jacket off. Once a lady in the next booth said she has never been close to anyone carrying a weapon. ( I wear a shoulder holster with a 1911 in it.) The help never say anything.

I just leaned over and told her not to worry as I have had my medication today.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Rock, I was in Red Lobster 2 days ago. I often get warm in there so take off my jacket. I carry a 1911 in shoulder holster. A lady in the next booth commented that she had never sit close to someone wearing a gun. I just leaned over and told her it was OK I have had my medication today. The look on her face was priceless.

The help never says anything in there. We went in a couple other places and I had a gun case over my shoulder as I refuse to leave a weapon in a parked car. I had picked it up at Bass Pro after they worked on it. People are used to seeing carry weapons in Springfield.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

oldasrocks said:


> I carry a 1911 in shoulder holster. A lady in the next booth commented that she had never sit close to someone wearing a gun.


The proper response would be "Yes mam you have. You just didn't know it."


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

My reply was more fun.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I carry a 1911 as well. What shoulder holster are you using?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Man this is a month old. Done and did.

Got a New problem now. Got a New iPhone, it has a clip for my Pocket, so I carry it on my Pocket which happens to be the same pocket that I carry my Pistol in. Makes it a bit heavy.

big rockpile


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Suspenders fix everything


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This is why I wear Bib Overalls.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

*nothing in or on the gun pocket but the gun and holster* *. 
*
in bibs I put the cell in my chest pocket great for access while in the truck no I don't check it while driving I do have a hands free device to answer incoming calls while driving but it is hard to get to a cell your sitting on or is under the seat belt and I will pull it out and hand it to my passenger to have them dial for me or look things up if I have one, but if I don't keep putting it in my pocket or holster it will get left in my truck and my work requires that I answer the phone at times so it is best to not leave it in the truck .

another potential pocket there is often a folding ruler pocket just below the hammer loop that it will fit in in bibs.

clips always break for me if I wear my cell on my belt it is in a MOLE phone holster https://www.amazon.com/Tactical-Sma...ty-Accessory/dp/B01I5GSK1G?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_2




*
*


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

If you're too high to drive and have started asking people to take you on errands, should you really carry a gun in your pocket ?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> If you're too high to drive and have started asking people to take you on errands, should you really carry a gun in your pocket ?


no you should not , carrying under the influence voids your CCL in most if not all states


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> no you should not , carrying under the influence voids your CCL in most if not all states


Exactly, and it also gives you a Felony


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> no you should not , carrying under the influence voids your CCL in most if not all states


I already know this and don't carry or drive under the Influence. Or at work now days.

Your point?

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Your point?


It's just the facts.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my point is not every one knows this and the question was asked about if you can't drive because your on meds , should you really be carrying on those meds , and the answer is not ok to drive not ok to carry under the law in most states.


actually in many states they will allow driving at a intoxication level higher than that of what they allow when carrying on a ccl.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> my point is not every one knows this and the question was asked about if you can't drive because your on meds , should you really be carrying on those meds , and the answer is not ok to drive not ok to carry under the law in most states.
> 
> 
> actually in many states they will allow driving at a intoxication level higher than that of what they allow when carrying on a ccl.


Well lately been dealing. Can Drive, Carry and Work even though I am on Call 24/7. If it looks like I'm not going to be called in or I don't need to go anywhere I'm kicking back taking care of Pain. Crazy thing is I know I have to have Pain Meds in my system before I go to my Doctor because they check to make sure I'm taking them.

If by chance an Alarm goes off and I'm asked to check on it and I'm in good shape I go, otherwise I'm out of commission and my wife goes. Work with other LE every day and know this so does my Boss. And yes now I do it with out Pay because of the Democrats.

big rockpile


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry about not getting paid. The govt sucks. Employees need their paychecks, shutdown or not. I hope they get it straightened out very quickly.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Rock....it really is a bad idea to carry a pistol, or any firearm in your pocket. When you truly need it you can get it caught on something, you can accidentally shoot yourself in the leg, you can do all sorts of things in the heat of the moment. It really would be a lot safer to carry in a holster or some kind. Practice, with it unloaded, drawing and putting it back. How fast are you? How slow? Do you practice at all to be and maintain proficiency? 

Things to think about. Carrying a concealed weapon is not something to be flippant about. It is serious. Remember that. And NEVER pull on anyone unless you intend to use it.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Not a good public image above, holding a beer and carrying a weapon...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Grey Mare said:


> Rock....it really is a bad idea to carry a pistol, or any firearm in your pocket. When you truly need it you can get it caught on something, you can accidentally shoot yourself in the leg, you can do all sorts of things in the heat of the moment. It really would be a lot safer to carry in a holster or some kind. Practice, with it unloaded, drawing and putting it back. How fast are you? How slow? Do you practice at all to be and maintain proficiency?
> 
> Things to think about. Carrying a concealed weapon is not something to be flippant about. It is serious. Remember that. And NEVER pull on anyone unless you intend to use it.



an appropriate gun in an appropriately sized pocket with Nothing else in the pocket besides a good pocket holster , you holster the gun in the pocket holster that covers the trigger then insert holster and gun as one into the pocket.

it works very well and , you ask about speed , say you and I are talking and your giving off bad signals , my hand is casually in my pocket in a non threatening way , what you can't see is I have a full grip on my pocket gun. my draw time is cut in half compared to even an open competition holster , yes I am cheating some my hand is fully on the grip and all I have to do is pull.

on the clock the pocket holster isn't any slower than lifting a garment getting a grip and drawing and it also doesn't tell everyone around you what you are doing.

there are pros and cons but done right with the right pants , holster and gun it can be done well and safely.


----------

